# Monedas-Medallas de oro, platino, plata, cobre, nikel, bronce



## asqueado (24 Nov 2016)

*Bueno abro este hilo para que subamos las monedas-medallas de oro, platino, plata, cobre, nikel, bronce, que creamos interesantes y que su peso y precio sea indiferente, voy a comenzar por una serie del zodiaco de 1 onza de cobre en acabado Antique Finish, con una tirada de 2.000 unidades, asi como 500 unidades en plata y 99 unidades en oro, con numero de la serie grabado en moneda y certificado enumerado de autenticidad.*































































































MAS DETALLES E INFORMACION 

2015 ZODIAC

continua................


----------



## asqueado (24 Nov 2016)

anterior ..........





























































































MAS DETALLES E INFORMACION:

2015 ZODIAC

.


----------



## asqueado (25 Nov 2016)

*algunas mas * 






















.


----------



## asqueado (26 Nov 2016)

*alguna mas * :fiufiu:





















:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (27 Nov 2016)

*alguna mas* :fiufiu:















































:fiufiu:


----------



## gurrumino (27 Nov 2016)

La seria del zodiaco y la anterior, todo osamentas me flipa,:Aplauso:.


----------



## LIMONCIO (28 Nov 2016)

Muy bonita la coleccion


----------



## asqueado (29 Nov 2016)

*
algunas mas * :fiufiu:












































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (30 Nov 2016)

*
alguna mas* :fiufiu:





























:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (1 Dic 2016)

*alguna mas de zodiaco de plata* :fiufiu:









































:fiufiu::fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (2 Dic 2016)

*
algunas mas del zodiaco* :fiufiu:





























































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (4 Dic 2016)

*

algunas mas * :fiufiu:




































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2016)

*
alguna mas * :fiufiu:









































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (6 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas* :fiufiu:













































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (7 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas * :fiufiu:
































*Canada 100 dolares 2017 Oso Pardo escultura de animales majestuosa 3D Silver
*














*Benin 1000 Francos 2014 1 oz silver Romeo y Julieta*



















*
Congo 10.000 Francos 2016 1000 grs silver Angkor Wat Malaquita*


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (8 Dic 2016)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> Preciosa moneda de un país que no pudo ser.
> 
> Plata 0.75
> 19,76 gramos y 38 milímetros
> ...



*Bueno pues creo que hubo un error en Krause declarando su peso de 19,76 grs, sin embargo en la 42º edicion lo fijaron en 25,6 grs. Es una moneda muy codiciada y cara y por lo tanto es tambien muy falsificada, su precio no baja de un minimo de 200 euros y parece ser que hay mas de una variedad, tampoco se sabe la tirada de la misma*














BIAFRA 1 Pound 1969 Silver UNC Crown Eagle | eBay

NG0230 Biafra 1969 Pound NGC MS 66 finest known! Rare combine shipping | eBay

BIAFRA 1 Pound 1969 Silver UNC Crown Eagle | eBay

Biafra 1 Pound 1969. KM#6. One silver dollar coin. Crown size. | eBay


----------



## asqueado (9 Dic 2016)

*
algunas mas * :fiufiu:



















































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (10 Dic 2016)

*alguna mas* :fiufiu:













1 oz de cobre de libertad redondo 1883 (V)






Medalla 1948 Westfälischer paz Münster-cobre relief - 27,8g 40mm












1 OZ color WALKING LIBERTY Redondo de Cobre (Color Frente solamente)






Medalla tailandia-cobre relief - 27,8g 41mm






Medalla 1913 Völkerschlachtdenkmal Leipzig-cobre relief - 23,4g 38mm


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas* :fiufiu:














*Niue 2 dolares 2017 1 onza plata Guerreros de la historia*













*
Niue 2 Dolares 2016 1 onza plata Samurai*













*Niue 2 Dolares 2016 1 onza plata Espartanos*












*
Niue 2 Dolares 2017 1 onza plata Templarios*













*Niue 2 Dolares 2016 1 onza plata Vikingos*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (12 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas * :fiufiu:














*Estado Libre del Congo 5 francos 1887-Leopold II, peso 25,00 grs silver 0,900, vendida por 446,00$*














*Suiza 5 francos 1861 plata tirada de 6.000 unidades,Festival de disparo, vendida por 230,00$*














*Etiopía 5 dólares (1971-72) silver prof-Haile Selassie 0.925, peso 20g*













*
Vaticano 10 liras 1939 Silver sede vacante*

:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2016)

*
algunas mas * :fiufiu:














*Suiza 5 francos 1876 Silver *














*Suiza 5 francos 1872 silver*














*Etiopía 5 dólares (1971-72) silver prof Haile Selassie*







*Paraguay 150 guaranies 1975 silver ruinas de Humaita*






*
2 marcos sin año Imperio/bremen muestra de Dasio en cobre, peso 7,9 grs
Precio de venta 750,00 euros*


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2016)

*
algunas mas * :fiufiu:








*China 5 yuan 1986 22,00 grs 0,900 silver prof historia de China-inventores,(Cai Lun, Zhang Heng, Zu Chong Zhi, Sima Qian)*







*China 5 yuan 1984 22,00 grs 0,900 silver prof historia de China-barro cocido (Terrakotta-Offizier, Soldat mit Pferd, Hüftbild General, kniender Soldat)*







*China 5 yuan 1987 22,00 grs 0,900 silver prof historia de China-poetas (Li Bai, Du Fu, Li Chun, Prinzessin Chen Wen und Song Zan Bu)*







*China 5 yuan 1989 22,00 grs 0,900 silver prof historia de china-yuan (Kublai Khan, Guan Hanqing, Guo Shoujing, Huang Daopo)*







*China 5 yuan 1985 22,00 grs 0,900 prof historia de China-filósofos (Lao-Tse, Qu Yuan, Sun Wu, Cheng Sheng und Wu Guang)*








*China 5 yuan 1988 22,00 grs 0,900 prof historia de China-Song (Bi Sheng, Su Shi, Li Quingzhao, Yue Fei)*



:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas* :fiufiu:













*
Francia 10 céntimos 1854 Bronce Napoleón III.*













*Bermudas 25 dolares 1988 1 onza prof Paladium, neufragio San Antonio*












*
Danzig 1 Gulden 1923 sillver*













*Lesoto 50 Licente 1966 silver Proof Independencia*













*Congo 1000 francos 1999 silver Proof Charles Darwin *













*Islas Marianas del Norte 5 dólares 2004 silver Proof Magellan *


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (16 Dic 2016)

*
algunas mas * :fiufiu:














*Congo 2 francos 1894 silver Leopoldo II.*












*
Tailandia 1 ATT RS124 (1905) bronce Rama V*













*Chad 1000 francos 1999 silver Proof Okapi Johnston*













*Nauru 5 dólares 2008 silver Proof Royal Air Force Spitfire/Camel *













*Estados Unidos 10 dólares 2004 Poarch Creek Indians 1/2 onza Palladium *













*Tailandia 10 Satang BE2484 (1941) silver Rama VIII*


:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (17 Dic 2016)

*alguna mas * :fiufiu:
*

Este mes sale a la venta esta moneda de Mexico, algun que otro vendedor la tienen puesta en preventa.-*













*1 onza de plata mexico libertad santa muerte 2016*
*
Santa Muerte, también la santísima Muerte. Doña Sebastiana, es un personaje femenino que se invoca principalmente en América Central y América Latina con el amor, la felicidad, la seguridad, la salud o la recuperación de las cosas perdidas. La Santa Muerte es principalmente en México, Cuba y en las ciudades nos ha llamado con una alta proporción de América Latina. Su circunscripción se compone de todos los sectores de la vida se pueden encontrar, sin embargo, tradicionalmente en el medio criminal.*












*
Del Vaud (cantón) 1 franco suizo 1845, silver vendida en 151,00 $*













*Cantón suizo del Vaud () 20 Batzen 1810, silver vendida en 380,00 $*













*Islas Fiyi 6 peniques 1938 silver Jorge VI.*












*
Bosnia y Herzegovina 750 Dinara 1993 Proof silver TIRANOSAURIO*












*
1 onza de cobre Batalla de Antietam*

:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas * :fiufiu:














*1 oz de cobre de libertad 1883 (V) *












*
Tailandia 1 Baht 1860 silver Rama IV*













*A hero is born Silver round sbss 1 Oz plata*













*Italia 1 liras 1999 silver la historia de la lira.*













*1 onza de cobre Titanic*













*Etiopía 5 dólares EE1964 (1971-72) silver proof Haile Selassie segundo reinado *


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2016)

*algunas mas * :fiufiu:















* Skulls & Scrolls Antique 5 Oz plata, 999 medalla de plata*






*
Campesinos guerra Thomas Müntzer medalla-rda-cobre ca 33g 40mm*












*
Alemania (República de Weimar) 3 Reichmark 1927A - 100th Ann. de Bremerhaven *













*Libertad duradera 1 oz.999 De Cobre *

























*
Samoa 25 dolares 2017 silver 1 kilo Antique Finish tirada 199 dioses multiples,
precio 2000 $*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (14 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas*








































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (15 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas *







































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2017)

*alguna mas * 











































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (17 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas * 




















*Ares God of War Ilse 2 Oz Silver coin 2 $Niue 2017*














*Oso Pardo Ursus American depredadores 2 oz plata moneda 10 $Islas Cook 2017*




















*Falcon of Tutankhamun Horus Amber 2 Oz Silver coin 2 $Niue 2017*

:fiufiu:

.


----------



## carmelo.r (17 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias por enseñarnos estas monedas, estas últimas son preciosas. Y estas las puedo comprar en cualquier tienda? porque yo ni las veo.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (17 Ene 2017)

carmelo.r dijo:


> Muchas gracias por enseñarnos estas monedas, estas últimas son preciosas. Y estas las puedo comprar en cualquier tienda? porque yo ni las veo.
> 
> Saludos.



En cualquier tienda no, a veces en algunas ocasiones alguno de los conforeros que ponen a la venta sus monedas en el hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros, ponen alguna de estas preciosidades.
De las ultimas monedas que voy subiendo, es del mismo vendedor, tiene tienda fisica y vende tambien por Ebay, pero la diferencia es abismal entre la tienda y Ebay, incluso en el precio del envio.
Si estas interesado por alguna de ellas y por respeto a los conforeros que venden por aqui, no pongo ningun enlace, si quieres te puedo dar la direccion fisica de su tienda por mp.

:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (18 Ene 2017)

*alguna mas* 








































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (19 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas * 





















































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (21 Ene 2017)

*
alguna mas * 






















































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (22 Ene 2017)

*

algunas mas * 
















































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (23 Ene 2017)

*
algunas mas * 


































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (24 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas * 



































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (26 Ene 2017)

*alguna mas* 













*
Rusia, 25 rublos 1989, Proof 1 onza Palladium*














*Rusia, 25 rublos 1988, Proof 1 onza Palladium*













*
Rusia 25 rublos 1993, Proof 1 onza Palladium*














*Rusia 25 rublos 2000, silver Proof 5 onzas *




:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (28 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas * 



































































:fiufiu:



.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ene 2017)

*algunas mas * 






















































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 



































































:fiufiu:
.


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas* 












































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas* 





























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (7 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas * 
















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (9 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas *










































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (10 Feb 2017)

*alguna mas *
























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (12 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas*






























































































:fiufiu:



.


----------



## asqueado (13 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas*

























































































.


----------



## asqueado (14 Feb 2017)

*

algunas mas *









































































































.


----------



## asqueado (15 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas * 





























































































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (16 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas *






















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (17 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas *




























































































:fiufiu:



.


----------



## asqueado (18 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 





























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas *






























































































:fiufiu:



.


----------



## asqueado (20 Feb 2017)

*
alguna mas *

















































































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (21 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 



































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas * 















































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (24 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 


















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (26 Feb 2017)

*
algunas mas * 























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (28 Feb 2017)

*algunas mas * 
















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (1 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas * 
















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (2 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas *





























































































:fiufiu:



.


----------



## asqueado (3 Mar 2017)

*

algunas mas*





























































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (5 Mar 2017)

*algunas mas *





























































































:fiufiu:




.


----------



## asqueado (7 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas *






















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (8 Mar 2017)

*algunas mas * 
















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (10 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas * 






























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (11 Mar 2017)

*algunas mas * 





























































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (13 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas *































































































:fiufiu:





.


----------



## asqueado (14 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas * 






















































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (15 Mar 2017)

*
algunas mas *






























































































:fiufiu:

.


----------



## asqueado (17 Mar 2017)

*algunas mas *






























































































:fiufiu:


.


----------



## asqueado (21 Jun 2017)

*alguna mas*













*Isla Ascensión 25 peniques 1981 Planta-Prof -Boda Real *













*Bélgica 500 francos 2000 Proof-Plata-Carlos V*












*
Francia 100 francos 1992 Proof-Plata-Jules Dumont d 'Urville*













*Malta 5 Liri 1977-Plata-Molino*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (22 Jun 2017)

*algunas mas*














*Malta 5 Liri 1994- Plata-Proof-Valletta*













*TUVALU 20 Dollars 1994 Plata- Proof- Proteccion del Mundo*













*Lesoto 50 Licente 1966 Plata-Proof-independencia*













*Burundi 100 francos 1966-Plata- Proof-Coronación de Ntare V*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (25 Jun 2017)

*algunas mas * 














*Sierra Leona 10 dólares 2003 Proof-Plata-olympic*













*Guinea Ecuatorial 150 pesetas 1970 Proof-Plata-capital Roma*













*Corea del Sur 10000 won 1982-Plateado - 1988 Olimpiadas.*













*Zambia 5000 Kwacha 2002-Plata- Vida Silvestre Africana*



:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (27 Jun 2017)

*alguna mas *














* BAVARIA 1/2 Thaler 1627-Plata-Maximiliano I*













*Francia 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata*













*Francia 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata-la Marianne *













*Francia 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata-Lagriffoul*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (29 Jun 2017)

*algunas mas *














* Estados África Central 1000 francos 2002 Proof-Plata-Vida Silvestre*













*Chad 1000 francos 2001 Proof-Plata-árabe buque de guerra*













*Congo 1000 francos 1997 Proof-Plata-Roma Antigua Barco*













*Francia 10 francos - 1 1/2 euro 1996 Proof-Plata-la Maja vestida*













*Islas Cook 50 dólares 1992 Proof-Plata-Juan Ponce De Leon*




:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (29 Jun 2017)

*alguna mas * 


























































:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (1 Jul 2017)

*alguna mas *













*
Corea del Sur 100 won 1970 plata*












*
Costa de Marfil 1000 francos 2006 Proof-Plata-Belem*













*Perú 50 Soles de Oro 1971-Plata-Independencia*













*Italia 500 liras de 1989R-Plata- Partida de Cristobal Colon*













*México (Imperio de Maximiliano) 1 peso 1867 Mo-Plata-Maximilian*




:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (2 Jul 2017)

*algunas mas * 















*Canadá 1 dólar 1989 Proof-Plata-Mackenzie River*













*Canadá 1 dólar 2004 Proof-Plata - Liquidación franceses en Estados Unidos *













*Francia 10 francos - 1 1/2 euro 1996 Proof-Plata-Shang dinastía Elefante*













*Indonesia 1000 Rupia 1970 Proof-Plata-independencia*













*Guinea Ecuatorial 150 pesetas 1970 Proof-Plata-Roma*




:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (4 Jul 2017)

*
algunas mas *














*SAMOA 10 Tala 1988 Proof - Silver - Kon Tiki*













*Vietnam 100 Dong 1991 (H) Proof-Plata-Vapor Savannah*













*Islas Salomón 10 dólares 1991 Proof-Plata-Alvaro De Neyra*













*Congo 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata-Diogo Cao*













*Guatemala 1 peso 1863 R-Plata*



:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2017)

*algunas mas*












*
Islas Cook 50 dólares 1993 Proof-Plata-Amerigo Vespucci*













*República Dominicana 1 peso 1989 Proof-Plata-Evangelización*













*Francia 100 francos - 15 euro 1997 Proof-Plata-Rock of Cashe*













*Ghana 500 Sika 2002 Proof-Plata-Fenicia Navegantes*













*Gran Bretaña 1992 ECUS-PLATA-Escocia*



:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (7 Jul 2017)

* algunas mas *














*Francia 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata*














*Laos 50 Kip 1988 Proof-Plata- Clippe*













*Malta 5 Lm- 10 ECU 1993 Proof-Plata-Defensa de Europa*













*Vietnam 100 Dong 1988-Plata- Dragon*













*Portugal 10 escudos 1928-Plata-Batalla de Ourique*



:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (9 Jul 2017)

*
algunas mas*













*Bhutan 200Nu 2017 Plata 1 oz Gallo*












*
Tuvalu 1 Dolar 2017 Plata-Proof- Festival*













*Islas Falklamd 1 Crown 2017 Plata Britannia*













*Australia 1 Dolar 2016 Plata Disk Hartog*













*Tuvalu 2 Dolares 2017 2 onzas Plata Freya*













*Tuvalu 2 Dolares 2017 2 onzas Plata Frigg*



:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (12 Jul 2017)

*algunas mas*

*Bonita coleccion de monedas de 2000 pesetas de España del año 2000 en Proof, Plata 5º Centenario de Carlos V, tirada de 15,000 unidades*




















































*10,000 Pesetas año 2000*


----------



## Visrul (17 Jul 2017)

Buenas.
Pues sin que sirva de precedente por primera vez voy a recomendar unas monedas que son reproducciones de monedas de plata y que son de acero con baño de plata.
No las considero falsificaciones pues los chinos que las venden indican en todo momento que son reproducciones, no cumplen el tamaño ni el peso de las originales y además la propia moneda no lleva indicado en ella ni el peso ni que sea plata.
Diréis entonces que porqué las menciono, pues porque son unas copias/reproducciones muy logradas de la serie americana de rounds con temática de Egipto de Anubis y de Cleopatra.
Si tenéis críos en casa a los que les gusten las monedas pero les andáis diciendo siempre ¡ten cuidado con ella!!  estas son la caña para dárselas y que hagan lo que quieran.
Valor de venta: 1,4 € aprox. incluido gastos de envío:8: ::
Muy recomendables para críos o para aquellos que no hicisteis la colección y queréis ver cómo son (yo tengo el original y la reproducción y sin tener en cuenta el relieve el dibujo es casi idéntico...
Lo confieso, yo me pillé otra copia para mi también :fiufiu: Así manoseo éstas y las originales bien guardaditas y sólo se sacan una vez al año... 
Las envían encapsuladas además en capsulas similar a las de las koalas con una especie de uñero.
En definitiva, _*muy recomendables*_ para los que tenemos críos o los que tenéis nietos...

40mm Silver Plating Egyptian Guardian Anubis Commemorative Coin Crafts Gift | eBay

Egyptian Cleopatra France England Italy German Commemorative Coin Collectible

Por cierto, tienen otra que es una copia del calendario azteca muy chula también:
40MM Silver Mayan Calendar Italy Espana Irland Mexico Russian Commemorative Coin | eBay

y varias más entre ellas una que reproduce la Britania de 2001 (ésta no la tengo):
British 2001 Goddess of Britannia Medals Commemorative Coin Crafts | eBay


----------



## asqueado (18 Jul 2017)

*algunas mas*














*República Dominicana 100 pesos 1988 5 onzas Proof-Plata-nativos americanos* 













*Francia 10 francos 2000 Proof-Plata-Franken de Henry III*













*Samoa 10 Tala 1992 Proof-Plata-Roggeveen flota *













*Sáhara Occidental 1000 pesetas 1998 Proof-Plata-Viking Ship*













*Ghana 500 Sika 2002 Proof-Plata-egipcio Navegantes*













*Portugal 1 Escudo 1916 Plata*



:fiufiu:


----------

